# Hedgie owners in Mexico area?



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't think it would be nice for me to start speaking in spanish, mostly because I don't like it when people talk about things that I can't understand xD but this entry is to see if there are any other hedgie owners in Mexico, mostly to give each other advice with things that DO are available in our country (vets, best place to buy accessories, food, etc).


----------



## adrianalozano (Jun 29, 2012)

I am from Mexico, I'm from Monterrey


----------

